
The iPhone Killed My Creativity - olalonde
http://readwrite.com/2013/03/29/the-iphone-killed-my-creativity#_tid=hub-hero&_tact=click+%3A+A&_tval=1&_tlbl=Position%3A+1
======
firefoxman1
I can relate to this. I came up with the idea for my current side project
while sitting in a waiting room for 30+ minutes with no phone, just me and my
thoughts.

